# Colombia / Columbia



## princecita

Hola a todos.

¿cuál creeis que es la tarducción correcta a inglés de "Colombia"?
Aunque parezca raro he encontrado tanto Colombia como Columbia y no sé cuál de als dos es correcta o si lo son las dos.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## CarolMamkny

ColOmbia... Nunca se dice "ColUmbia". Ese es un error que mucha gente comete-Saludos


----------



## princecita

Muchas gracias ))

En la Enciclopedia Británica aparece COLOMBIA pero dada la cantidad de artículos en la red con "Columbia" ya no estaba segura de qué poner.

Saludos y garcias de nuevo


----------



## CarolMamkny

Bueno la Internet es un maravilloso invento pero nunca puedes confiar 100% en el. Como consejo y más para una traducción y con el fin de poder justificar tu trabajo siempre usa lo que las instituciones expertas en el tema dicen (RAE, Oxford etc.) En el ambiente de la traducción decir "Use lo que encontré en google" te puede meter en problemas-


----------



## princecita

No me suelo fiar mucho de lo que pone en Internet pero a veces aparece algo tantas veces (como en esta ocasión) que me hace dudar hasta de la mejor enciclopedia del mundo.
Todo tiene su lado bueno y su lado malo, y la red a veces te lleva a errores, éste es el lado malo de Internet ))

Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## BocaJuniors

No soy colombiano, pero en mi trabajo me asesinaría la comunidad militar colombiana si escribo Columbia en inglés, por experiencia, ellos prefieren COLOMBIA, en inglés y español.


----------



## fenixpollo

Sin embargo, lamento informarles a mis socios colombianos por si no sabían, que la costumbre *en inglés* es escribir Col*u*mbia con "u", igual que el nombre de Christopher Col*u*mbus.  Sorry.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Lamento no estar de acuerdo contigo Fenix. Pero el nombre del país "Colombia" tanto en inglés como en español se escribe de la misma manera con O no con una U. La palabra "Columbia" existe en inglés pero no se refiere al país si no a distintas areas geograficas de los Estados Unidos y Canada nunca al país. Mira lo que dicen las diferentes enciclopedias e instituciones linguisticas al respecto.  Aqui va solo lo de la Britannica  http://www.britannica.com/#search=t...ems~home&title=Britannica Online Encyclopedia


----------



## Camilo1964

Yo siempre había creído que _*Colombia *_no se traducía al inglés y que la confusión venía por lo del _District of Columbia_, pero lo que comenta Fenixpollo le agrega razones para confundirse a los angloparlantes.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Myrcrisher

Sí, yo no sabía que se confundían pero justo encontré este párrafo y no tiene sentido el Distrito de Columbia por lo que es una prueba más que las personas se equivocan al querer traducir el país Colombia. Saludos.

"At the low end of the scale, Denmark had  a rate of 1.1 in 1996; at the high end, Columbia had a rate in 1995 of 61.6."


----------



## padelista

Es Colombia. Columbia es la ciudad de USA.


----------



## Forero

_Columbia_ y_ Colombia_ se pronuncian igual en inglés, y hay mucha oportunidad de confundirse:

_Columbia _(e.g. "_the Gem of the Ocean_") = los EEUU.
_Columbia River_, _Columbian Plateau_ (en el noroeste de los EEUU).
_Columbia, TN_, y _Columbia, S.C._ (ciudades de los EEUU).
_District of Columbia_ = el distrito federal del los EEUU.
_British Columbia_ = una provincia canadiense (suroeste).
_Cape Columbia_ = el punto más septentrional de Canadá.
_columbium_ (desus.) = niobio (elemento químico).
_Col*o*mbia_ = Colombia.
_The columbian era_ = la época colombina.
_The col*o*mbian government_ = el gobierno colombiano.


----------



## la_machy

Yo he participado en algunas discusiones sobre traducir a otros idiomas nombres de paices, de calles que tienen nombres de personas, de santos, etc. Personalmente considero que todos  son nombres propios y nunca se deberían traducir. Precisamente en tales discusiones, generalmente esa ha sido la respuesta más común y creo que es correcta.


Saludos


----------



## gatogab

la_machy said:


> Yo he participado en algunas discusiones sobre traducir a otros idiomas nombres de *países*, de calles que tienen nombres de personas, de santos, etc. Personalmente considero que todos son nombres propios y nunca se deberían traducir. Precisamente en tales discusiones, generalmente esa ha sido la respuesta más común y creo que es correcta.
> Saludos


 
Enderecé un 'typo' chueco

gg


----------



## la_machy

Muchas gracias gatito, estas correcciones se agradecen.

Saluditos


----------



## micafe

fenixpollo said:


> Sin embargo, lamento informarles a mis socios colombianos por si no sabían, que la costumbre *en inglés* es escribir Col*u*mbia con "u", igual que el nombre de Christopher Col*u*mbus.  Sorry.



No, querido fenixpollo. El hecho de que mucha gente lo haga no quiere decir que está correcto. El nombre del país es Col*o*mbia y los americanos que son tan dados a respetar la "corrección política" (political correctness) deben saber que a los colombianos nos molesta muchísimo que escriban el nombre del país con una 'u' en vez de una 'o: Columbia.


----------



## ZEEZROM

Si te refieres a mi país, sin duda se escribe COL*O*MBIA.
ZEEZROM


----------



## UUBiker

Pero a ver si entiendo, se dice "Districto de Columbia" en castellano y no "Districto de Colombia," verdad?

Of course you forgot Columbia, Maryland.


----------



## rododendro

Si alguien escribe 'Columbia' para referirse al país 'Colombia', eso se puede prestar a errores gravísimos. Existen muchos lugares, especialmente en los Estados Unidos que se llaman 'Columbia'. 

Sé de una amiga a la que le mandaron una tarjeta a Colombia pero casi no le llega, tenía sellos de todas partes incluyendo a British Columbia en Canadá. Y naturalmente llegó cuando ya para qué y toda doblada y manchada.




> Originally Posted by *UUBiker* Pero a ver si entiendo, se dice "Districto de Columbia" en castellano y no "Districto de Colombia," verdad?
> 
> Of course you forgot Columbia, Maryland.


 
Sí, se dice "Distrito de Columbia" porque ese es el nombre del distrito. No se traduce, como no se traduce el nombre del país tampoco.


----------



## micafe

UUBiker said:


> Pero a ver si entiendo, se dice "Districto de Columbia" en castellano y no "Districto de Colombia," verdad?
> 
> Of course you forgot Columbia, Maryland.



Lo que dijo Rododendro.

Y también está Columbia, capital de Carolina del Norte.. y hay otras.. 

Hay en Alabama, Connecticut, California, Illinois, Kentucky, Iowa, Louisiana... 

En Alabama hay un pueblecito la mar de lindo que se llama "Columbiana".


----------



## fenixpollo

micafe said:


> No, querido fenixpollo. El hecho de que mucha gente lo haga no quiere decir que está correcto. El nombre del país es Col*o*mbia y los americanos que son tan dados a respetar la "corrección política" (political correctness) deben saber que a los colombianos nos molesta muchísimo que escriban el nombre del país con una 'u' en vez de una 'o: Columbia.


 Lo que deben saber y lo que hacen, en este caso, son dos cosas distintas. No comenté acerca de la ortografía correcta de Colombia, que todos aquí sabemos que se deletrea sin "u"; sino comenté acerca de la costumbre en el inglés americano de escribir Columbia. Dije "lo siento", porque sé que no es correcta la costumbre y que a ustedes los colombianos no les gusta, pero así es la cosa aquí.


----------



## micafe

fenixpollo said:


> Lo que deben saber y lo que hacen, en este caso, son dos cosas distintas. No comenté acerca de la ortografía correcta de Colombia, que todos aquí sabemos que se deletrea sin "u"; sino comenté acerca de la costumbre en el inglés americano de escribir Columbia. Dije "lo siento", porque sé que no es correcta la costumbre y que a ustedes los colombianos no les gusta, pero así es la cosa aquí.



Por eso es por lo que cada vez que alguien escribe Columbia yo lo corrijo. Muchos de mis amigos lo hacían... pero ya no. A veces sirve mucho ponerse serio.


----------



## Quiensepa

Aquí en Nueva York tenemos la Universidad de Columbia, escrita con "u", a diferencia del país Colombia.


----------



## travix

Creo que no es de extrañar que haya angloparlantes que confundan "Col*o*mbia" con "Col*u*mbia" (me refiero a la ortografía), simplemente porque en inglés se pronuncian exactamente igual. Y para un angloparlante que no sepa deletrear el nombre del país, es mucho más probable que (basado en la pronunciación ingelesa) lo escriba con "u".


----------



## micafe

travix said:


> Creo que no es de extrañar que haya angloparlantes que confundan "Col*o*mbia" con "Col*u*mbia" (me refiero a la ortografía), simplemente porque en inglés se pronuncian exactamente igual. Y para un angloparlante que no sepa deletrear el nombre del país, es mucho más probable que (basado en la pronunciación ingelesa) lo escriba con "u".



Sí, eso es cierto. Por eso yo trato de "reeducar" a la gente (por decirlo de alguna manera) para que lo escriban bien.


----------



## Aviador

Así es. En ese sentido, para nosotros en español la cosa es mucho más fácil dada la gran coherencia entre la grafía y la pronunciación que existe en nuestra lengua.
Muchas veces he visto que incluso angloparlantes de una educación promedio escriben cosas como:


_The plane is in the hanger. _(hangar)
_This one is bigger then the other. _(than)
Por supuesto que la confusión entre_ Colombia_ y _Columbia_ es un error que también he visto muchísimas veces.

Saludos.


----------



## Lou Cid

Puedo entender perfectamente que a los colombianos no les guste que el nombre de su país les sea cambiado. A mi me chocó bastante la primera vez que lo vi escrito como _Columbia_ en USA. Pero después entendí que era una *costumbre* referirse así a las zonas geográficas que tomaron su nombre de Colón (_Columbus_). De todas maneras es algo que se ha enmendado hace tiempo, como se puede comprobar en los diccionarios y textos de internet, y esa denominación se usa sólo para las ciudades o territorios norteamericanos. 

Ahora, me pregunto si también consideran un "error" las maneras que se refieren a Colombia en otros idiomas. Por ejemplo:

francés: Colombie
euskara: Kolonbia
esperanto: Kolombio
aymara: Kuluwya
italiano: Colombia 
alemán: Kolumbien
polaco: Kolumbia
gaélico: An Cholóim
rumano: Columbia
turco: Kolombiya
ruso: Колу́мбия (?)

(en muchos otros idiomas se escribe igual que en castellano).

¿No será un tema que se relaciona específicamente con los Estados Unidos?


----------



## calamario

Esto no debiera siquiera discutirse en un foro que se respete. Como chileno, este caso equivale a cuando los norteamericanos escriben el nombre de mi país como "Chili". El problema es que su interés por lo que vaya más allá de sus fronteras es sumamente limitado.


----------



## travix

calamario said:


> Esto no debiera siquiera discutirse en un foro que se respete. Como chileno, este caso equivale a cuando los norteamericanos escriben el nombre de mi país como "Chili". El problema es que su interés por lo que vaya más allá de sus fronteras es sumamente limitado.


¿Los hispanohablantes realmente os ofendéis tanto cuando un angloparlante escribe mal (por una sola letra) en su propio idioma el nombre de uno de vuestros países? Como mencionó Aviador, es completamente normal que "incluso angloparlantes de una educación promedio" escriban mal palabras muy comunes, debido principalmente a la ortografìa muy irregular del idioma.

En español hay un país que se llama Chile y un "fruto picante de la familia de las solanáceas" que también se llama chile. Ambas se pronuncian igual, o sea exactamente como se escriben. En inglés también se pronuncian igual, pero el paìs se escribe "Chile", mientras que el fruto picante puede escribirse como "chili", "chilli", "chillie" o incluso "chile". Hay otra palabra ingelesa, "chilly" que se pronuncia exactamente como las palabras mencionadas arriba, pero que significa "frìo".

Teniendo en cuenta esto, no me parece tan extraño que un estadounidense (o un dondequierense) se equivoque al escribir el nombre del susodicho paìs, a pesar del interés que tenga por lo que vaya más allá de las fronteras de su propio paìs.


----------



## calamario

Travix, una persona de educación promedio, e incluso baja, conoce la diferencia entre un país y una comida picante. ¿Qué pasaría si un hispanohablante llamara "Distrito de Colombia" a la capital de Estados Unidos?


----------



## micafe

Lou Cid said:


> Puedo entender perfectamente que a los colombianos no les guste que el nombre de su país les sea cambiado. A mi me chocó bastante la primera vez que lo vi escrito como _Columbia_ en USA. Pero después entendí que era una *costumbre* referirse así a las zonas geográficas que tomaron su nombre de Colón (_Columbus_).
> 
> [....]
> 
> Ahora, me pregunto si también consideran un "error" las maneras que se refieren a Colombia en otros idiomas. Por ejemplo:
> 
> [...]
> 
> _No, no es un error porque así se escribe el nombre del país en esos idiomas. Pero en inglés específicamente el nombre es "Colombia". _
> 
> ¿No será un tema que se relaciona específicamente con los Estados Unidos?
> _
> Pues mira, prácticamente sí, yo tengo amigos en Gran Bretaña y en Australia y nunca ninguno de ellos ha escrito mal el nombre del país. Siempre escriben "Colombia". Entonces, sí, ha de ser algo que hacen los norteamericanos.
> 
> Pero no todos.. yo *soy* uno de ellos y naturalmente no cometo ese error. Mi marido, muy americano él, tampoco lo hace y muchos otros tampoco.
> _
> _Entonces como dije antes, es cuestion de "educarlos" un poco_







> calamario - ¿Qué pasaría si un hispanohablante llamara "Distrito de Colombia" a la  capital de Estados Unidos?


Se formaría la Dios es Cristo como dice el dicho..


----------



## travix

calamario said:


> Travix, una persona de educación promedio, e incluso baja, conoce la diferencia entre un país y una comida picante.


Sí, y seguramente sabría también la diferencia entre un avión (plane) y una llanura (plain); un rabo (tail) y un cuento (tale); un puerro (leek) y una gotera (leak), etc, etc. Pero a la hora de escribir esas palabras (que se pronuncian igual) no sería nada raro que se confundiera y pusiera "plain" en vez "plane", "leak" en vez de "leek", etc, etc. Y puede pasar exactamente lo mismo con "Colombia/Columbia" y "Chile/Chili".



calamario said:


> ¿Qué pasaría si un hispanohablante llamara "Distrito de Colombia" a la capital de Estados Unidos?


Sinceramente creo que la gran mayoría ni siquiera se daría cuenta de que había una "o" en vez de una "u".


----------



## Lou Cid

micafe said:


> >¿No será un tema que se relaciona específicamente con los Estados >Unidos?
> _Pues mira, prácticamente sí, yo tengo amigos en Gran Bretaña y en Australia y nunca ninguno de ellos ha escrito mal el nombre del país. Siempre escriben "Colombia". Entonces, sí, ha de ser algo que hacen los norteamericanos. _
> 
> _Pero no todos.. yo *soy* uno de ellos y naturalmente no cometo ese error. __Mi marido, muy americano él, tampoco lo hace y muchos otros tampoco. _
> 
> _Entonces como dije antes, es cuestion de "educarlos" un poco_


Yo me estaba refiriendo a la _animosidad_ contra los estadounidenses o lo que venga de ese país. Con marido "americano" y todo, se ve que la animosidad permanece. Una verdadera lástima.

Como dije antes, no debe existir un solo diccionario moderno americano que se refiera a Colombia como "Columbia". Si de "educación" se trata, estoy seguro que también puede ir en la dirección opuesta.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

fenixpollo said:


> comenté acerca de la costumbre en el inglés americano de escribir Columbia


Yo también lo vi escrito así en notas y mensajes escritos por británicos. Cuando lo hice notar me respondieron: en inglés se escribe así. Y yo, boquita cerrada. Eran mis jefes. No creo que dé para que nadie se enoje, por cierto.


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Totalmente de acuerdo con los que dicen que se escribe Colombia en español e inglés. Hace poco en la empresa minera donde trabajo mandaron a traducir el reporte de sostenibilidad a una canadiense y las chicas del departamento de comunicaciones casi se tiran por las ventanas porque la señora escribió Columbia en todo el documento.

Sobra decir, que devolvieron la traducción. Creo que con este caso queda de sobra demostrado cuál es lo correcto.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Columbia" was an old (nick)name for the U.S., like "Albion" for Britain. 
It is also the capital of *South* Carolina, not North Carolina.


----------



## colombo-aussie

The only think I can say is ¡Que viva Colombia carajo!


----------



## Tritón37

colombo-aussie said:


> The only thinkg I can say is ¡Que viva Colombia carajo!


 
Como lo pide en su firma... 

gp


----------



## k-in-sc

If we're in correction mode, "La Tierra de los Osos" would be "(The) Land *of* (the) Bear*s*"


----------



## colombo-aussie

Tritón37 said:


> Como lo pide en su firma...
> 
> gp


 
Claro que si Tritón, como puede ver la cabeza aveces me toma del pelo.

Gracias.


----------



## danhan22

Hello, everyone!

I can totally understand Spanish speakers, especially those from Colombia, wanting foreigners to pronounce and write the name of their country according to the way they say it. This isn't always going to be possible however. In English, and in the United States, the country in South America is spelled "Colombia" and is pronounced "Columbia". In terms of pronunciation in English, there is no difference in how the name "Colombia" and how "Columbia" are pronounced. They are both pronounced with "uh" after the -l-, which of course, is not how "Colombia" is pronounced in Spanish, I know. And yes, "Columbia, the Gem of the Ocean" is an old U.S. patriotic song in reference to the United States. We also have universities in the U.S. with the name "Columbia" as well as cities, for instance, Columbia, Ohio. There are even state parks with the name "Columbia". There may be some Americans who differentiate the pronounciation of the two spellings, but they are not the majority nor the standard in American English.

Here's what Wikipedia says about the use of "Columbia":

*Columbia* (pronounced /kəˈlʌmbiə/ _kə-*lum*-bee-ə_), is a poetic name for the Americas and the feminine personification of the United States of America. It has inspired the names of many persons, places, objects, institutions, and companies in the Western Hemisphere and beyond.

Etymology
_Columbia_ is a New Latin toponym, combining a stem _Columb-_ based on the surname of the explorer Christopher Columbus and an ending _-ia_, common in Latin names of countries (e.g. _Britannia_ "Britain", _Gallia_ "Gaul"). The meaning is therefore "Land of Columbus."

The name _Columbia_ for "America" (in the sense of "European colonies in the New World") first appeared in 1738[1][2] in the weekly publication of the debates of the British Parliament in Edward Cave's _The Gentleman's Magazine_. 


Hope this information helps in the discussion of this thread.


----------



## Tritón37

k-in-sc said:


> If we're in correction mode, "La Tierra de los Osos" would be "(The) Land *of* (the) Bear*s*"


 
Acepted.

Thank you!

gp.


----------



## lospazio

Apareció hoy en mi muro de Facebook una invitación a visitar el perfil _It's Colombia, not Columbia_. Jamás había oído la frase, así que leí un poco lo que había escrito por ahí. Así llegué a este viejo hilo y, la verdad, no le encuentro mucho sentido ni alcanzo a comprender cuál es el problema.

Ignoro por completo cuán extendida está la grafía _Columbia_ para referirse a la nación sudamericana entre los angloparlantes, pero si fuera algo común, ¿cuál sería el problema? ¿Acaso no llamamos nosotros *Nueva York *a _New York_, *Londres* a_ London_, *Polonia* a _Polska_, *Japón* a 日本?

¿Qué pensarían si apareciera el slogan _It's United States of America, not Estados Unidos?_

¿Por qué no crean el slogan _C'est Colombia, pas Colombie _o _Es ist Colombia, nicht Kolumbien_?


----------



## micafe

Lospazio.. el problema es que no existe una traducción diferente en inglés para el nombre de Colombia. Se escribe lo mismo, pero mucha gente lo confunde con Columbia y ahí es donde empieza el problema. 

No pasa lo mismo con el francés o el alemán, el nombre de Colombia sí tiene una traducción diferente y en ese caso no hay confusión.


----------



## Aviador

micafe said:


> Lospazio.. el problema es que no existe una traducción diferente en inglés para el nombre de Colombia. Se escribe lo mismo, pero mucha gente lo confunde con Columbia y ahí es donde empieza el problema.
> 
> No pasa lo mismo con el francés o el alemán, el nombre de Colombia sí tiene una traducción diferente y en ese caso no hay confusión.


Totalmente de acuerdo. El uso de _Columbia_ en lugar de _Colombia_ se debe simplemente al desconocimiento de la grafía que el nombre de este país tiene en inglés. Es un caso análogo a los que menciono en mi intervención anterior en este hilo: muchos angloparlantes escriben _hanger_ en lugar de _hangar_ y _then_ en lugar the _than_.


----------



## matthews028

Claro, Aviador ha acertado. Es un error pequeño que se comete con gran frecuencia, y si no tratara de un país tan importante seguramente lo habrían aceptado los diccionarios como alternativa posible.  Lo de pronunciarlo como si fuera el español... hombre, ni se te ocurra!


----------



## lospazio

micafe said:


> Lospazio.. el problema es que no existe una traducción diferente en inglés para el nombre de Colombia. Se escribe lo mismo, pero mucha gente lo confunde con Columbia y ahí es donde empieza el problema.
> 
> No pasa lo mismo con el francés o el alemán, el nombre de Colombia sí tiene una traducción diferente y en ese caso no hay confusión.


No estoy de acuerdo. Yo creo que* sí *existe una forma en inglés del nombre de _Colombia_ y ¡ese es justamente el motivo de este hilo! 

Lo que ocurre, en todo caso, es que coexisten dos formas: _Colombia_ y _Columbia_. Como dije en mi comentario anterior, no sé cuál es el grado de preferencia que los angloparlantes tienen por la forma con _u_, pero sospecho que debe ser considerable dado que se ha montado toda una campaña para instarlos a descartarla. Como en todos los casos en que en una lengua se dan dos formas para una misma cosa, será el uso el que finalmente determine cuál prevalecerá, con más razón en el caso del inglés, que no tiene una "academia" que ejerza influencia. 

Y si resulta que los angloparlantes se inclinan por la forma _Columbia_ porque por alguna razón consideran que es la que mejor se adapta a las características de su idioma, ¿quiénes somos los hispanoparlantes para decirles cómo deben escribir un nombre propio en *su* lengua? Hacerlo no solo me parece incorrecto, sino hasta impertinente.


----------



## micafe

Pues no sé, busca en cualquier enciclopedia en inglés y siempre encontrarás "Col*o*mbia".


----------



## loudspeaker

Si sirve de algo mi aportación... 
Siempre he pronunciado Colombia así: /*kəˈlʌmbiə*/(homófono de British Columbia (Canadá) y de District of Columbia (Estados Unidos)), y siempre la he escrito así: *Colombia*.


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

LOSPAZIO, ¿sería incorrecto e impertinente si un angloparlante de Norte América me corrigiera si yo escribo "United Estates of America?
No lo creo. 
A ellos también se les van las luces cuando de mala ortografía se trata.


----------



## lospazio

ClimbEveryMountain said:


> LOSPAZIO, ¿sería incorrecto e impertinente si un angloparlante de Norte América me corrigiera si yo escribo "United Estates of America?
> No lo creo.
> A ellos también se les van las luces cuando de mala ortografía se trata.



Me parece que tu analogía no es apropiada. Sí me parecería incorrecto que ellos pretendieran que escribamos _United States of America_ en lugar de _Estados Unidos de Norteamérica_.


----------



## lospazio

micafe said:


> Pues no sé, busca en cualquier enciclopedia en inglés y siempre encontrarás "Col*o*mbia".



No entiendo. Si siempre encontraré escrito _Colombia_, ¿dónde está el problema?


----------



## abb1025

micafe said:


> Pues no sé, busca en cualquier enciclopedia en inglés y siempre encontrarás "Col*o*mbia".[/QUOTE
> 
> También en cualquier diccionario, mapa, o libro. No entiendo por qué hay tanta duda.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Columbia" is part of the name of many places in North America, including the capital of my state. Colombia is the name of the South American nation. Hence the confusion and frequent misspelling.  "Columbia" for the country is not an acceptable alternative, it is an error.


----------



## micafe

lospazio said:


> No entiendo. Si siempre encontraré escrito _Colombia_, ¿dónde está el problema?





abb1025 said:


> También en cualquier diccionario, mapa, o libro. No entiendo por qué hay tanta duda.




Lo que le entendí a lospazio es que los angloparlantes tienen el derecho de cambiar el nombre del país a su antojo, cuando nunca en una enciclopedia -a falta de una academia de la lengua- ha aparecido el nombre de Colombia con "u". Aquí la cita:


> Y si resulta que los angloparlantes se inclinan por la forma _Columbia_  porque por alguna razón consideran que es la que mejor se adapta a las  características de su idioma, ¿quiénes somos los hispanoparlantes para  decirles cómo deben escribir un nombre propio en *su* lengua? Hacerlo no solo me parece incorrecto, sino hasta impertinente.




Mi deseo no es tener una discusión sobre esto, este es realidad un hilo muy viejo y ya se ha dicho todo lo que era importante. Solo quiero añadir que a los colombianos nos molesta soberanamente que escriban el nombre de nuestro país con lo que consideramos un error ortográfico. 

Ya no toco más este tema, Lospazio, quedamos en paz y amigos, ¿está bien?


----------



## sdgraham

micafe said:


> Pues no sé, busca en cualquier enciclopedia en inglés y siempre encontrarás "Col*o*mbia".


Micafe tiene razón. No traducimos el nombre del país, sino hacemos muchos errores, particularmente aquí donde tenemos el río inmenso, _Columbia_.


----------



## John Mario

Hola Tod@s. La discusión está interesante y quisiera aportar un discernimiento: el nombre Colombia sí tiene traducción, no solo al inglés (Columbia) sino a muchas lenguas, entre otras: francés (Colombie), alemán (Kolumbien), portugués (Colômbia), italiano (Colómbia), checo (Kolumbie), polaco (Kolumbia)... La etimología indica que el sustantivo Colombia es derivado de Cristóbal Colón (en inglés Chritopher Columbus). A raíz de la estigmatización de nuestro país a nivel internacional por causa del tráfico de estupefacientes, los gringos empezaron a llamarnos Colombia (sin traducir al inglés) a manera un poco despectiva pero también para no confundirnos con sus Columbias internas. Esto último a muchos compatriotas nacionalistas y un poco obtusos les cayó bien y ahora prefieren que no nos traduzcan; pero en resumen es válido para quienes hablamos inglés llamarnos de ambas formas, eso sí aclarando siempre que somos Columbia South America... para que no se extravíen las cartas!


----------



## Pablove

hahaha when I was a kid I used to have a lot of confusions with this, especially when I was watching a movie of Columbia Pictures, I had a small hope that Colombia had produced an international movie xD

No matter where the name descends, the official name is Colombia and that's it


----------



## k-in-sc

The country has never been called Columbia in English, at least not in living memory. I don't know where you got that idea.


----------



## grindios

k-in-sc said:


> The country has never been called Columbia in English, at least not in living memory. I don't know where you got that idea.




If you look at some old globes and map, it most definitely was labeled as Columbia. I think over time that has been corrected.


----------



## k-in-sc

How old?


----------



## grindios

k-in-sc said:


> How old?



I have a globe in my house from the 80's (or so) because it still says USSR and Columbia....I remember even in the 90's when Pablo Escobar was in the news the article would report from Columbia. I'd bet that around 2000 - present is when the movement for Colombia has really taken place.


----------



## k-in-sc

I think your memory is playing tricks on you. 
Article in The Independent from 1914 on treaty with Colombia: http://archive.org/stream/independen79v80newy#page/n57/mode/1up


----------



## aztlaniano

k-in-sc said:


> I think your memory is playing tricks on you.
> Article in The Independent from 1914 on treaty with Colombia: http://archive.org/stream/independen79v80newy#page/n57/mode/1up


Wasn't the agreement that, on the one hand, Colombia would recognise that it had lost Panama and on the other, in exchange, the U.S. would accept that thenceforth Columbia would be spelt with a second O instead of the U, i.e. ColOmbia?


----------



## k-in-sc

The agreement was that the U.S. would pay Col*o*mbia 25 million bucks and say it was sorry.
Text of treaty
("Spelt" ... )


----------



## W0RDREFERENCE

Col*ó*n, Col*o*mbia (ES); Col*u*mbus, Col*u*mbia (EN)


----------



## Moritzchen

W0RDREFERENCE said:


> Col*ó*n, Col*o*mbia (ES); Col*u*mbus, Col*u*mbia (EN)
> 
> -


It's Colombia.
Learn to live with it.


----------



## EddieZumac

danhan22 said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I can totally understand Spanish speakers, especially those from Colombia, wanting foreigners to pronounce and write the name of their country according to the way they say it. This isn't always going to be possible however. In English, and in the United States, the country in South America is spelled "Colombia" and is pronounced "Columbia". In terms of pronunciation in English, there is no difference in how the name "Colombia" and how "Columbia" are pronounced. They are both pronounced with "uh" after the -l-, which of course, is not how "Colombia" is pronounced in Spanish, I know. And yes, "Columbia, the Gem of the Ocean" is an old U.S. patriotic song in reference to the United States. We also have universities in the U.S. with the name "Columbia" as well as cities, for instance, Columbia, Ohio. There are even state parks with the name "Columbia". There may be some Americans who differentiate the pronounciation of the two spellings, but they are not the majority nor the standard in American English.
> 
> Here's what Wikipedia says about the use of "Columbia":
> 
> *Columbia* (pronounced /kəˈlʌmbiə/ _kə-*lum*-bee-ə_), is a poetic name for the Americas and the feminine personification of the United States of America. It has inspired the names of many persons, places, objects, institutions, and companies in the Western Hemisphere and beyond.
> 
> Etymology
> _Columbia_ is a New Latin toponym, combining a stem _Columb-_ based on the surname of the explorer Christopher Columbus and an ending _-ia_, common in Latin names of countries (e.g. _Britannia_ "Britain", _Gallia_ "Gaul"). The meaning is therefore "Land of Columbus."
> 
> The name _Columbia_ for "America" (in the sense of "European colonies in the New World") first appeared in 1738[1][2] in the weekly publication of the debates of the British Parliament in Edward Cave's _The Gentleman's Magazine_.
> 
> 
> Hope this information helps in the discussion of this thread.


In his native Italian, Columbus was spelled Col*o*mbo.


----------



## OskCan

De hecho la traducción de Columbia del Inglés al Español vendría siendo Colombia, esto por el origen de la palabra, Columbus en Inglés, Colón/Colombo en Español/Italiano.
De hecho aquí en Canadá es correcto que a British Columbia en Español se le llame Colombia Británica, y así esta en documentos oficiales de Canadá.
La traducción al revés (Colombia-Columbia) no es tanto correcta o usada a excepción de errores. Yo creo que la traducción del Español a Inglés nunca fué adoptada por que Estados Unidos de América en algún momento contempló llamarse Columbia, pero desecharon la idea para no confundirse con Colombia y desde aquel entonces siempre se ha referido a Colombia por igual en Inglés como en Español. En Francés por ejemplo tambien ocurre la traducción Inglés-Francés usando el origen de la palabra...ya que en Francés Columbia es Colombie. Saludos!


----------

